# Frustrated about buying a new AR4



## stefanzo (Dec 3, 2009)

So I want to buy a new AR4, and my LBS is tempting me a great deal on an 2009, even though I wanted the 2010. Everywhere on reviews it says the 2010 model is UHM, but the site says HM. You can zoom into the press shot and see HM. Someone on here posted pictures of their 2010 and it says HM. Yet I emailed and called Felt and they told me it's a mistake on the website and it is UHM. At this point I don't know who to believe. 

But it's the defining factor in my decision making process before I have the LBS order me a 2010. The amount of cash I'd be saving between the two doesn't seem worth the SL component upgrade and the notch up OEM wheelset. I'm not a light rider, and a stiffer frame translates directly into power. Thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

stefanzo said:


> So I want to buy a new AR4, and my LBS is tempting me a great deal on an 2009, even though I wanted the 2010. Everywhere on reviews it says the 2010 model is UHM, but the site says HM. You can zoom into the press shot and see HM. Someone on here posted pictures of their 2010 and it says HM. Yet I emailed and called Felt and they told me it's a mistake on the website and it is UHM. At this point I don't know who to believe.
> 
> But it's the defining factor in my decision making process before I have the LBS order me a 2010. The amount of cash I'd be saving between the two doesn't seem worth the SL component upgrade and the notch up OEM wheelset. I'm not a light rider, and a stiffer frame translates directly into power. Thoughts?


You can take my opinions with a grain of salt, but I'd bet you wouldn't know the difference riding either bike. As the grade of CF rises, so does the frames STW (strength to weight ratio), so an HM construction would most likely result in a slightly heavier/ less stiff (brittle, some would say) bike as opposed to UHM construction. If you're 'not a light rider', that 1/4 to _maybe_ 1/3 lb. difference in weight won't matter at all. And unless you're one to flex BB's, the difference in stiffness won't matter either.

I'm not saying that the 2010 isn't worth considering, but I'd temper my expectations to see a noticable difference in the two bikes. I haven't ridden either, so as I said initially, take what I say with a grain of salt. I'm merely applying my general experiences with CF bikes to this situation.


----------



## stefanzo (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Yeah, I agree with you fully, about me being able to notice the difference. However, it's the premise of what I'm buying though, if it's a better quality frame even to a nominal degree combined with better components, I can see more value in purchasing the 2010. As opposed to them being identical frames and some upgraded components for the 2010.


----------



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

When I was looking for one or two new bikes late this summer I really liked the ride of the Felt's and the pricing. The company scared the bejeebers out of me though. I never figured out if the problems were upper mgmt, poor marketing & communications, or both. I had to do a ton of legwork on my own to figure out models, frames, and stuff for 2009/2010 that was easily available from other mfr's and even then I was getting different answers from LBS's and once even different answers from Felt. Didn't leave me with much confidence in the company. They've also done some strange product planning/placement like discontinuing the 2009 Z15 (SRAM Red) so if I want a Red F I've got to order the frame and build it myself which is an expensive endeavor.

Anyway, my understanding is that they discontinued the 2009 AR4. The 2010 AR4 appears to be the same frame as the 2009 AR2 but with Ultegra components. I did really like the 2009 AR2 and did consider a 2010 AR4 since it was the same frame but Ultegra.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the 2010 AR 4 and I LOVE it.....it is HM.

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_KMnDBzpPHpM/SuZgFEIM_EI/AAAAAAAAAxI/S3Wv0Ooumqg/s1600-h/IMG_0046.JPG


----------



## stefanzo (Dec 3, 2009)

Hah. I ordered one Clyde. This adds more to absolute confusion, as Felt has told me to my face now that the AR4 is UHM and that it's a mistake on the website. If you open the large picture on the website, it shows UHM despite saying HM, in contrast to your bike.

Let you know when I get it, maybe we can start a club


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

I am in the way of ordering an AR4 and yesterday I had the dealers catalog between my hands. In this catalog it is said that the AR4 frame is UHM, like the AR3, but AR2 and AR1 are NHM. What I get is that AR3 and AR4 have the same frame, but I think that AR2 and AR1 can be different...


----------



## stefanzo (Dec 3, 2009)

I was confirmed by Felt that it's just a graphic mistake, and that the bike is UHM


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Sweet, so I have an UHM? Nice. A "free" upgrade, haha.


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

Any of you get the meaning of NHM? I saw that AR2 frame is NHM...maybe a marketing trick?
Hope to show you a new AR4 very soon!


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, a 2010 AR4 ordered last friday. Hope to have it very soon in Madrid. I will post some pictures as soon as I have it! Hope to have luck with the shipping and everuthing...


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

The biggest Felt dealer in Madrid called me yesterday evening and it seems that I will not have my new AR4 before the END of JANUARY!!!
I am starting to undertand why I do not see any Felt...what a service! I hope I will never need to ask for the warranty...


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

No worries Man, it'll be worth the wait!!


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

where is this LBS located I would also like a great deal!!!


----------

